# Iverson Photo Debut



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Post Iverson photos of him on his Debut game, Easy Reps to you if your pictures are any good...I can make you a avatar of one of them if you want too....just ask...


































Those are a couple of my favorites


now lets see what you got


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i saw an article that said "Allen Iverson coming in for Denver" and apparently the crowd went absolutely beserk, i hope that makes iverson feel good coz i want him to stay a while, and when carmelo gets back i have a feeling we gonna start winning a lot more games


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Ya and when Camby & K-Mart are back....think of the lineup

Marcus Camby
Kenyon Martin
Carmelo Anthony
J.R. Smith
Allen Iverson
^Talk about DOMINANT


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah that lineup has to been the best in the league next year, we just gotta hope that camby and kmart are healthy yeah and no suspensions


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

oi chadwick can you make me an avatar of the last one aswell?


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

melo4life said:


> oi chadwick can you make me an avatar of the last one aswell?


This one?


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah is that okay?


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Ya thats fine, want another one to? you can choose what one you like better


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah i like the second one aswell, where its just him and his like nearly looking at the camera with his mouth open....please


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Here ya go!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks heaps how do i put them as my avatar?? i cant find like how to search when i go to usercp


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Save the one(s) you want and then go to User CP...then on the left click Edit Avatar, then go to the bottom and click browse and then locate and click on the on you want, then hit save changes, you have to be a Supporting Member(SM) to have a custom one, but you are a SM it looks like...


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

is supporting member like paying money and stuff???


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i just became a member


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

ya u have to pay 10 dollars to be one..and then you can do a lot more stuff and have custom avs


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

its not working it says something like invalid file or something? 
This is not a valid image file.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

hmmm...try saving it again or to a different file then


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

done thanks heaps bro


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

How do I become a premium member? How do I pay the 10 bucks?


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

are there any pictures with carmelo and iverson in the same pic yet???


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Husstla said:


> How do I become a premium member? How do I pay the 10 bucks?


if you go to usercp down the bottom left it has paid subscriptions, and you click which one you want then you have to pay by paypal


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

melo4life said:


> are there any pictures with carmelo and iverson in the same pic yet???


it would be cool to see two players that are:

- both black
- both their hairs are cornrows
- both of them have an arm sleeve
- both of them have a headband
- both of them are the main scorers

it's like they're twins or something


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

ballistixxx said:


> it would be cool to see two players that are:
> 
> - both black
> - both their hairs are cornrows
> ...


Both of them in the same jersey


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm about to get premium membership for one year right now. I've never used paypal before but I just want to know, after my premium membership is over, will it automatically charge me another 10 bucks or would I have to get it again my self?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Husstla said:


> I'm about to get premium membership for one year right now. I've never used paypal before but I just want to know, after my premium membership is over, will it automatically charge me another 10 bucks or would I have to get it again my self?


you have to get it yourself.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

WOW!!!! Good Stuff!

Even BBB.Net is making money off AI. 

*NOTE*: Reebok didn't waste anytime getting AI's new colored shoes to him on time.  Gotta take casre of their lifetime posterboy.

I'm loving it. 

Since I'm in SoCal, I will have to rely on you all to keep me in the loop re: the team. I won't be able to see them on a frequent basis. 

I imagine you have a lot of AI fans coming over now. 

Good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

the first person that posts a picture of carmelo and iverson both together in the same picture, not 2 joined together, ill rep them and be very respectful of them


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)




----------

